# Llm 6/11-6/13



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

This is my first post on this site. I have been fly fishing now for about 2 years now in the salt and loving every minute of it. I recently was given a new rod/reel for my birthday/fathers day and got a chance to use it this week. I got a GLoomis NRX 8wt with a Ross F1 reel. It casts like a dream. Fished hard for two days and only managed to catch a small keeper trout on an epoxy streamer I tied. I followed my brother's advice (Xplorin08), I didn't take my conventional gear so I got lots of practice casting and got comfortable with my new setup. I was rewarded on my third morning with a small rat red and later a slot red which gave me a chance to fight a good fish on my new gear. It also kept me from going home and telling the Mrs. that I didn't catch anything with my new gift. 

On an even better note, I had the chance to fish with my dad who out fished me and caught 7 slot reds and lost a couple as well. Great to return the favor to Dad who took us fishing and baited our hooks and untangled our lines so many times. 

The icing on the cake was taking my 8 year old son out one afternoon to soak some bait and after only 20 minutes of fishing caught a 24" speck which was the biggest fish for the trip. He turned to me and said, "Dad, I am going to remember this forever." 

I have enjoyed reading all of the previous posts and look forward to many more.


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

*Speck*

Keeper trout.


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

*First red*

First red on new setup.


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

*24" inch trout*

Here is the nice trout my son caught. His smile tells the whole story.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Great pics & great smile on the youngster!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

awesome report and welcome to the site.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's the way to do it...great post.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Great job! How do you like that reel?


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

Mason m said:


> Great job! How do you like that reel?


I liked it. It's smooth, lite, and I like the ability to fine tune the drag.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like you had an awesome trip - bet you have a great brother who got you back into fly fishing


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

Xplorin08 said:


> Sounds like you had an awesome trip - bet you have a great brother who got you back into fly fishing


I guess he is alright.:dance:


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

What kind of reel is that? I'm looking at getting a new salt rig!


----------



## Husky (Oct 12, 2012)

SaltMan said:


> What kind of reel is that? I'm looking at getting a new salt rig!


http://www.rossreels.com/reels/ross-f1.html

A very nice birthday/father's day gift for sure. Especially coupled with the NRX.

Even better that you got to use it with your dad and your son. Here's to many more trips like that!


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

Husky said:


> http://www.rossreels.com/reels/ross-f1.html
> 
> A very nice birthday/father's day gift for sure. Especially coupled with the NRX.
> 
> Even better that you got to use it with your dad and your son. Here's to many more trips like that!


It was a great gift. Nothing better than fishing with your family. Catching fish is just a bonus.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Good report. It will be fun to read your posts.


----------

